# Where do Detroit TC racers go these days?



## snaggy (Mar 9, 2013)

I am an old TC racer that used to run at Larry's and Rider's parking lot races dying to get back into it, but all I see locally are off road. Where do Detroiters go to race, Hobby Stop West? Revolution? CEFX? 
I saw the HSW flier on here, will there be TC racing beyond March? I don't even have my car yet. 
Thanks in advance I am anxious to run again!


----------



## T Tom (Jun 5, 2009)

*Detroit Area Onroad*

I sure hope something pops up out of the woodwork !!


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

snaggy said:


> I am an old TC racer that used to run at Larry's and Rider's parking lot races dying to get back into it, but all I see locally are off road. Where do Detroiters go to race, Hobby Stop West? Revolution? CEFX?
> I saw the HSW flier on here, will there be TC racing beyond March? I don't even have my car yet.
> Thanks in advance I am anxious to run again!


Ever one from Detroit that race onroad is going to hobby stop west on Sunday.. You can find more infomation on their facebook they are in a new location.
Shopping & Retail · Sports Venue & Stadium 
2726 Woodville Road #3, Northwood, OH.
(419) 471-1108


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Several of the Detroit area racers show up at The Gate in Brunswick, Oh. More info here:

http://www.norcarracing.com/

and this thread on HT: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=386284


----------



## johnny lee (Sep 24, 2010)

*where's waldo*

we go down to hobby stop west in toledo, occasionally action hobbies in ontario, canada, and we are looking to go to lou's speedway further in canada.


----------



## Speed Freak RC (Jan 3, 2013)

I know we are north of Detroit (Flint area) but we are parking lot racing in Flushing. See our thread in this forum (Riverview R/C Racing)


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

TC racing in the immediate Metro Deetroit area is pretty much extinct. Too bad, I remember when there were too many tracks.


----------

